# Does your Havanese swim?



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Tippi hates water to touch her body. Rain, bath, etc. But I'm wondering if she'd swim?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you were to introduce it slowly she might.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are not fond of getting baths but they love to swim on a hot day


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Linda, those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Hates baths loves rain not sure about swimming:smow:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi loves wading around in water as long as he can keep his feet on the bottom. He does know HOW to swim... We made him learn how to swim and where to get out of the pool when he was a puppy. But he never willingly takes his feet off the bottom. He'll even lie down in shallow water to get cool in the summer time.

What I'd like to know is if ther are LONG HAIRED Havs who enjoy swimming. I suspect that the long hair is a big drag in the water... Sort of like trying to swim in clothes. I know most of my brother's Collies and Shelties haven't been wiling to swim either. The only one who enjoyed swimming was one who had such a heavy coat that he was prone to hot spots. So they started having him cut down in the summer time. He loved swimming without his heavy coat!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

tippi's long-haired, but she hasn't had the opportunity yet. i'll let you know when she does!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> My guys are not fond of getting baths but they love to swim on a hot day


Oh my goodness that is too funny! Does Bella swim? I'm assuming not, she'd probably be eaten by a big fish :laugh: If I end up walking with you one day and your gang gets in the water Timmy will be like "What the heck?" There's not a snowball's chance in he%* that he would ever swim.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Linda - how cute - do your havs go after the birds in the water ??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! No they don't go after the birds But they do go after the squirrels in my yard...LOL!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Oh my goodness that is too funny! Does Bella swim? I'm assuming not, she'd probably be eaten by a big fish :laugh: If I end up walking with you one day and your gang gets in the water Timmy will be like "What the heck?" There's not a snowball's chance in he%* that he would ever swim.


LOL. Bella will go in just to cool off but she won't swim. Fred is my big swimmer. He will literally dive in doing a belly flop!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

chataboutthat said:


> Tippi hates water to touch her body. Rain, bath, etc. But I'm wondering if she'd swim?


One of ours does and the other only wades in, won't swim. There's another thread about Havs swimming where I and many others posted pics and even a video. It's at
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=24609&highlight=swim

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi loves wading around in water as long as he can keep his feet on the bottom. He does know HOW to swim... We made him learn how to swim and where to get out of the pool when he was a puppy. But he never willingly takes his feet off the bottom. He'll even lie down in shallow water to get cool in the summer time.
> 
> What I'd like to know is if ther are LONG HAIRED Havs who enjoy swimming. I suspect that the long hair is a big drag in the water... Sort of like trying to swim in clothes. I know most of my brother's Collies and Shelties haven't been wiling to swim either. The only one who enjoyed swimming was one who had such a heavy coat that he was prone to hot spots. So they started having him cut down in the summer time. He loved swimming without his heavy coat!


Scudder would swim in his show coat. It was so hard to keep him looking good because he would swim and then his coat would collect everything on our hikes. Here is Scuds after a swim at Auntie Karens house. It is definitely not as comfortable as a puppy cut!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Scudder would swim in his show coat. It was so hard to keep him looking good because he would swim and then his coat would collect everything on our hikes. Here is Scuds after a swim at Auntie Karens house. It is definitely not as comfortable as a puppy cut!


Ha! I know that look all too well!!! <g> So much for that theory!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie could swim from day one as a puppy, but she hates the water. If I put her in the pool and turn her loose, she immediately swims to the steps. As for the long hair, the pool is a wonderful place to rinse the soap out. The hair just floats straight out and the soap comes off.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lucile,
The pool sounds wonderful!!!! I always love how fresh my guys smell after a swim in a pool!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie had never tried swimming until yesterday. He took his eye off me while off lead on the beach and thought I had run into the sea (crazy dog - it was someone else). So he ran in after the person he thought was me and just struck out bravely either to rescue or join me. Luckily I was very near by and ran in and scooped him out. So then I took him over to a big pool where he showed me that he could quite happily swim without assistance.


----------



## wildhilda (Oct 3, 2013)

Hilda hates to bath but just loves to swim!!!

Here are some pictures of Hilda while swimming/being at the water:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1136...s/5843229737199457537?authkey=COKSsrGAhPGo6AE


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonderful - clearly she loves it.


----------

